# Rescued ferret



## hedgiebum14 (Jul 25, 2011)

I rescued a ferret in december from my sister who didnt know squat about taking care of pets. She kept him in a guinea pig cage 24/7 so i was ably to buy him from he. I looked up some ferret facts but, wasnt able to find very good advice. Hes just been house trained so he sleeps in his (or my bed) and uses a litter and plays alot. I just wanted to know if anyone had tips and must know information. Thanks


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Is Rose in a ferret proof cage? Ferrets are predators, hedgies prey. Ferrets are cute, lively and make wonderful pets, but never let your guard down in regards to other small pets in the household.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

You need the cage, especially with the hedgehog.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I don't mean to be mean about this, but...You should really think seriously about whether you can afford both of your pets. You've said that your dad won't help with expenses for Rose, and she's your responsibility alone. You can't even afford to get her a new $20 wheel that's safe right now. Can you afford healthy food for the ferret, and litter? Both things need to be bought more often than fleece liners or food for a hedgehog. Could you afford vet visits for either animal? Or do you know, beyond a doubt, that your dad will help with vet visits, no matter what the cost? Minor issues could come up quickly, especially since you have Rose on a Silent Spinner, which could injure her. And vet visits can be very expensive, I recently found out with Lily. I'm still working on paying for her last couple of vet visits, and am lucky my dad is able to help me out with expenses and let me pay him back later. And that's with having a job.

You should consider your situation, add up the monthly expenses for each pet (including routine vet check up costs, or possible emergencies), how much money you get in a month (from allowance, chores, whatever), and whether or not you can really support both animals until you get a job. You don't know how long it might take to get one right now, with jobs being very scarce. Depending on your state, I think, you have to be 16 to get a job at most places. Sometimes the best thing for our pets is to find someone who can afford to take care of them, or even just one of them, if you do have the money to afford taking care of one or the other.

I'm really not trying to be mean. But I also don't want to see a post from you in the future saying that Rose has something wrong with her and needs a vet, but you can't afford it, so are there any home remedies or ways to help her. Most of the time, a vet seriously is needed, and treatment can turn out to be more expensive than a parent is willing to help with. You don't want to lose Rose or your ferret because of spreading your money too thin.


----------



## ShutUpAndSmile (Mar 7, 2011)

+1 To Lilysmommy
Ferrets poop a lot you'll be going through $40 of litter a month. o.e

And I also second what everyone else said about a cage
I had 3 ferrets and they got into everything. It's just not safe for him or your hedgie for him to roam free.

There is also this stuff they sell at the store. I can't remember the name but it's like a brown tooth paste kinda thing that is like drugs for ferrets. They love it. So I'd recommend getting a tube of it as a treat.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I didn't even see the name on my iPhone when I read it.
I completely agree with Lily. If you won't spend the $20 for a new wheel for a hedgehog, what makes you think you can take care of two animals?


----------



## hedgiebum14 (Jul 25, 2011)

Nancy said:


> Is Rose in a ferret proof cage? Ferrets are predators, hedgies prey. Ferrets are cute, lively and make wonderful pets, but never let your guard down in regards to other small pets in the household.


Roses cage is ferret proof and i ferret proofed my entire room so he wont harm himself on any looose wires or sharp objects.


----------



## hedgiebum14 (Jul 25, 2011)

Christemo said:


> I didn't even see the name on my iPhone when I read it.
> I completely agree with Lily. If you won't spend the $20 for a new wheel for a hedgehog, what makes you think you can take care of two animals?


I never said i wasnt going go get a new wheel, please, stop judging me.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I'm going based off what you said in your other thread:



hedgiebum14 said:


> Unfortenutley i lost the receit, i thought it was a safe wheel because lots of owners had this wheel. Id like to remind you im a beginer and i still have to learn a few things and im getting alot of mixed information.so, im very sorry. Its stressfull and challenging but i knew exacly what i was getting into when i bought my hedgehog, and you guys have been a major help, and thank you for that. But im in the middle of school and a job so itll be a while before i get a new wheel. Thank you for letting me know how dagerous these wheels can be.  rose would thank you to if she wasnt a hedghog





hedgiebum14 said:


> Christemo said:
> 
> 
> > If you're in middle school, and have no job, then your parents should have no problem purchasing a new wheel for you.
> ...


If you don't have a job and don't have even the $20 to spare for a new wheel, all I'm wondering is, do you have the money for the care that both a hedgehog and a ferret need and deserve? Do you have the money for vet bills? Yes, I know that food and vet visits are considered more important than toys, so perhaps you're prioritizing your money towards those things and that's why you don't have enough for a wheel. But considering the wheel you have has been proven to be dangerous for hedgehogs, and you've been shown the picture of the blood-covered wheel, I'm concerned that you're not more concerned about the possible dangers to Rose, and you're not making safe and essential toys a priority as well. If you can't afford to make that a priority, I'm just questioning whether you can actually afford emergency vet bills.

Also, regarding ferrets/hedgehogs - Even if the ferret can't get into Rose's cage, he could very well be stressing her out simply because he's a quick-moving predator and she's a prey animal. Especially if he thinks it's fun to play over around her cage or to try and get in, even if it's ferret-proofed. He may not be actually trying to attack her, but it could still scare her.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I am judging you. You see a wheel covered in blood, but say you don't even have $20 to go buy a wheel.You don't listen to the advice we give. Pets are NOT Beanie Babies! They can't just be "collected"!


----------



## hedgiebum14 (Jul 25, 2011)

Christemo said:


> I am judging you. You see a wheel covered in blood, but say you don't even have $20 to go buy a wheel.You don't listen to the advice we give. Pets are NOT Beanie Babies! They can't just be "collected"!


Im not "collecting" them! You dont even know me and you dont know how i take care of my pets! I have 2 and all the sudden im an animal hoarder!? You have no right to judge me, im getting my hedgehog a new wheel.but she wont be any safer because ANYTHING can happen when im not looking. Have you ever thought that maybe i take good care of my pets?!? That theyre fed, socialized with,and safe?! Have you ever wondered that i actually take them tO the vet when i notice theres actually something wrong!? You know what i think about you? That you have an unbalanced life, you take 'care' of your hedgehog 24/7 instead of ALSO taking care of yourself! I have a life to, one thing doesnt matter more then another. I dont matter more then my hedgehog and she doesnt matter more then i do. So next time you say someone is a bad care taker. Look at yourself. I will NOT take judgement from someone who knows nothing about me.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

hedgiebum14, you are right, people on here don't know you, nor does anyone know anyone else on here. We make our judgements and assessments of people solely by what they say. When people make a judgement on you, it is 100% based on what you have said about yourself in previous posts. If people are getting the wrong impression, it is because you have been giving the wrong impression. 

Many people say we are so judgmental here which is an absolutely ridiculous statement. Judgements come from how people portray themselves. If we make a poor judgement of someone, it is because they have portrayed themselves badly.


----------



## Christemo (Oct 5, 2011)

I judge by what I see. You tell us one post that you don't have a job and don't have the funds to get another wheel, then we see another post of you rescuing a ferret. 
I make judgements everyday from what people tell me at my employment. They don't say something, and I don't know about it. ****, even if they don't talk, they still get a written report that goes to the judge. 
From my own, normally clinical, observations from your posts, you ask for help, and get very defensive when we tell you that you are wrong, and you throw it back by saying that they're attacking you. 
Everyone takes care of their pets 24/7. It's a 24/7 job. They're you're children... you'd never say "I'm only a mother 12 hours out of the day". 

... and in terms of a life, I'm in an MA to PsyD program, I have a job, and I run my own business, plus a social life. I think I'm all set, there.


----------



## hedgiebum14 (Jul 25, 2011)

Nancy said:


> hedgiebum14, you are right, people on here don't know you, nor does anyone know anyone else on here. We make our judgements and assessments of people solely by what they say. When people make a judgement on you, it is 100% based on what you have said about yourself in previous posts. If people are getting the wrong impression, it is because you have been giving the wrong impression.
> 
> Many people say we are so judgmental here which is an absolutely ridiculous statement. Judgements come from how people portray themselves. If we make a poor judgement of someone, it is because they have portrayed themselves badly.


I didnt mean to make a bad impression, i love my pets and once i herd that the silent spinner was dangerouse for the first time i was shocked! I had no idea. I will be getting one of larrys wheels, however i have to make sure it will be safe. I dont mibd cleaning the poop and the noise i barley notice. And this is a difficult risk im taking. But thank you  for keeping your opinons to yourself.  makes me feel much better


----------

